# Oatmeal protein vs Egg protein



## Leever (Dec 26, 2007)

I am getting my diet prepared for the next year. I know....another New Years Resoluter.... I lift and exercise regularly and do not plan on stopping. I am just changing my diet to try to lose more weight and maintain my muscle. The question that I have for everyone is, which is the better source of protein, oatmeal or eggs? I would have to have a cup of oatmeal to equal two eggs. I was thinking about changing my diet, which contains eggs in it, and switching to oameal, but I am concern about the impact it would have on lifting progressions. Any suggestions?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 26, 2007)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Biggly (Dec 26, 2007)

Oatmeal is one of the few carbs that comes with protein but nothing like the level you'll get from eggs.

Personally I throw a few nuts into my oatmeal, including pecan, walnut and peanuts. That'll give you complete protein and the insulin boost to shove it into your cells.

Obviously not a good move if you're allergic to nuts 



B.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 26, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Oatmeal is one of the few carbs that comes with protein *but nothing like the level you'll get from eggs.*
> 
> Personally I throw a few nuts into my oatmeal, including pecan, walnut and peanuts. That'll give you complete protein and the insulin boost to shove it into your cells.
> 
> ...


I bolded the _only_ true thing in your post... well and the last part, but who the hell is allergic to nuts.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 26, 2007)

Excuse me?

You don't know my eating habits so I presume you don't mean that bit, oatmeal DOES have a small amount of protein, unusual for a carb, carbs DO boost insulin, insulin DOES shove carbs (glucose) into cells and plenty of people are allergic to nuts.

Which bit did you disagree with?

Eggs don't have any carbs, and while you will get some insulin from protein you'll need a lot of eggs to get the same as a bowl of oatmeal.


B.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2007)

there is protein in almost every carb source, the point is the proteins are not complete(aa profile).  so oatmeal protein is a bad choice, you need a complete protein.  and eggs have a small amount of carbs.. i wouldnt count them, but they are there


----------



## gsxrK3 (Dec 26, 2007)

What food would make up for what the oats are missing?
For example I think Jodie said Brown Rice + Pinto Beans is good.
Would the oatmeal go with Rice, Beans, or something else?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2007)

peanuts and cashews. you could also add some milk to make it complete


----------



## Biggly (Dec 27, 2007)

I did say to throw some nuts in there to make it complete?

A lot of bodybuilders I've known use water, not milk. I believe the call it, correctly or not, 'gruel'.

Anyway, simply pointing out what you disagreed with would be easier and nicer than just saying everything was false.



B.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 27, 2007)

> eggs have a small amount of carbs.. i wouldnt count them, but they are there



Just noticed this - yeah, sure, a hard-boiled egg has almost one whole gram, maybe 2.5 calories from carbs. To a bodybuilder this will make a huge difference and should be part of your carb-cycling regime - high carb, eat eggs, low carb, no eggs...

Please.


B.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 27, 2007)

Use this site people.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


Oatmeal
Nutrient 	Units 	2 X 0.25 cup
-------
Water g 1.44
Energy kcal 97
Energy kj 407
Protein g 3.19
Total lipid (fat) g 1.95
Carbohydrate, by difference g 16.99


So 1/2 cup of dry oatmeal breaks down to 17g carbs, 2g fat, and 3g protein. Hardly any food will break down to a single pure macro nutrient, but oatmeal is one of carbiest (yes, I invented that word) carb sources. 
Oatmeal can not be considered a valid protein source, in fact it is probably one of the worst choices for a protein source.

Eggs
Nutrient 	Units 	1.00 X 1 large
-------
Water g 28.9
Energy kcal 16
Energy kj 66
Protein g 3.6
Total lipid (fat) g .06
Carbohydrate, by difference g .24

Now look at eggs, or 1 whole egg to be exact. The breakdown is .24g carbs, .06g fat, and 3.6g protein. Is can be seen, eggs are nearly a perfect protein source. If I were to do a break down of pure egg whites, which you should be eating anyway, the numbers look even better in favor of eggs as a protein source. 

*Summary:*
Eggs = great protein source
Oatmeal = great carbohydrate source.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 27, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Oatmeal is one of the few carbs that comes with protein *No. Almost all carbs come with some protein, even bread. Beans in particular have a lot of protein. *but nothing like the level you'll get from eggs. *There is more protein in eggs than in oatmeal. Correct.*
> 
> Personally I throw a few nuts into my oatmeal, including pecan, walnut and peanuts. That'll give you complete protein *No, it won't. Still incomplete.* and the insulin boost *Incorrect. Nuts won't do jack for your insulin levels.* to shove it into your cells.
> 
> ...


There, I elaborated.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Just noticed this - yeah, sure, a hard-boiled egg has almost one whole gram, maybe 2.5 calories from carbs. To a bodybuilder this will make a huge difference and should be part of your carb-cycling regime - high carb, eat eggs, low carb, no eggs...
> 
> Please.
> 
> ...



please? please go fuck yourself.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 27, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Just noticed this - yeah, sure, a hard-boiled egg has almost one whole gram, maybe 2.5 calories from carbs. To a bodybuilder this will make a huge difference and should be part of your carb-cycling regime - high carb, eat eggs, low carb, no eggs...
> 
> Please.
> 
> ...



You're new, and maybe you haven't had time to read the D&N stickies. I suggest you read all of the stickies there, because there is a ton of great information there. Eggs are not a good carb source. It is simple, do the math. 

Eggs = 1 : 15 carb: protein ratio 

That is an awful ratio. I did carb cycling for over a year and cut down to under 10% bodyfat while maintaining nice size and decent strength. Eggs were for no carb day, and oatmeal was for low and high carb day. 

By the way, you are arguing with accomplished and educated lifters. You can do whatever you like, but I suggest you listen rather than argue.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh I'm quite happy to listen but not when someone just throws out "you're almost totally wrong" to a guy who wrote the fucking software with the USDA database.

Eggs for high carb days was a _joke_. Sarcasm.



> Nuts won't do jack for your insulin levels.


_All _proteins will raise insulin to some extent but the chap was specifically referring to his lifting performance, for which he needs _energy_, be it carbs or fat, or worse case, protein. For lifting energy oatmeal with give an easier and faster kick than simply stuffing eggs.

Here's what he said:



> I am just changing my diet to try to lose more weight and maintain my muscle. The question that I have for everyone is, which is the better source of protein, oatmeal or eggs? I would have to have a cup of oatmeal to equal two eggs. I was thinking about changing my diet, which contains eggs in it, and switching to oameal, but I am concern about the impact it would have on lifting progressions



In other words the usual "How can I have everything?" question. I'll break it down a bit:

I am changing my diet to *lose weight *and *maintain muscle*. The question is, which is the better source of protein, oatmeal or eggs?  Thinking about changing my diet, which contains eggs, and switching to oameal, but *concerned about the impact it would have on lifting *progressions

It's not such a stupid question as it first sounds, for all he wants to do is maintain muscle mass while losing weight but doesn't want to run out of energy.

So for that all he really needs is enough energy to maintain, as he's not bulking. For that the small amount of protein in oatmeal is sufficient if not lifting too often but he needs it just before and/or just after to make the most of the carbs instead of storing them as fat. Otherwise they'll just be stored as fat and then he'll be scavanging protein.

As for making complete protein, you just said yourself that peanuts or milk would do it, so why whine when I said throw some nuts in there to add to and complete the protein?

Seems to me you're bitchin' for the sake of it without really reading what I said.

Here's an idea, why don't YOU try and help the guy out instead of just pissing down the leg of those that do?



B.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 27, 2007)

for carbs eat oatmeal

for protein eat eggs they are a almost a perfect food.


Most people up there carb intake when they are gaining and decrease them when they cut and keep the fats and protein about the same.  Keep your protein and healthy fats up and pound the omega 3 fats and try to eat most of your carbs pre and post work out and you'll get some great pumps and maybe add some muscle on your cut.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 27, 2007)

Now THAT'S a nice plain helpful reply!

Omega3 yes, that's why I said walnuts as well as peanuts and pecans.

Next we need someone to point out he needs antioxidants while burning off fat - which is why I said pecans as well.

Anyway, thank you NordicNacho. I just hope the guy is still around and reading this and hasn't been put off by the headbutting.

 idea!

Let's all be friends n stuff?


*waves olive branch*





B.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 27, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Now THAT'S a nice plain helpful reply!
> 
> Omega3 yes, that's why I said walnuts as well as peanuts and pecans.
> 
> ...




I agree, lets all get along. Don't take offense to the people with high post counts (me included). We have seen a thousand newbs come and go, and it is just tiring to have to go through this over and over and most people don't listen. 

Newb says, "Hey I'm new, how does this program look?" 
Experienced member says, "that program is horrendous, you need to read the stickies and post a new plan."
Newb says, "screw you, my friend says bla bla bla, so I'll do it this way". 
Experienced members:


----------



## Biggly (Dec 27, 2007)

Boy I know that feeling, though from a different field (father's rights).

Sometimes people 'ask' as they want confirmation they're right, not to find out *if *they're right or not.

It's been a very long time since I've been on a bodybuilding forum of any kind - I won't mention the name of it but was put off from one of them by the constant sniping and aggression. I signed up with em again recently, after just one day I thought 'stuff this' and looked for somewhere else. That's why I'm here. To me a place like this is about helping each other; there's far too much myth and confusing hype in bodybuilding as it is and peeps need help and clarity, not.. well whatever.

*group hugz!*



Leever, if you're still there, you can come out now 


B.


----------



## Leever (Dec 28, 2007)

*Thank you*

I apologize for not responding as much as I should. I have been without internet for awhile so i have been using my phone to keep up with this discussion. Biggly, thank you very much for standing up for my question. I am a big man that has had a lot of success in bulking up in size and strength, but have always struggled with trimming down.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You're new, and maybe you haven't had time to read the D&N stickies. I suggest you read all of the stickies there, because there is a ton of great information there. Eggs are not a good carb source. It is simple, do the math.
> 
> Eggs = 1 : 15 carb: protein ratio
> 
> ...



So you found that carb cycling worked fairly well for you?  I'm working on setting one up for myself for next year since my current diet obviously isn't cutting it anymore.  Figured I'd give that a try.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 29, 2007)

Carb cycling has worked for me in the past and I'll be doing it again.

You really feel it - and taste it. Go a couple of days with near zero carbs and you can really taste the sugar in anything.



B.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 29, 2007)

beans are a carb food with decent levels of protein...like lentils. 

Eggs are great food for protein.

If you are trying to cut I would limit your carb intake, and not look for the protein in a food mostly carb.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2007)

I liked egg protein when I was younger. the farts were unreal.


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 16, 2010)

*From a Dietician and bodybuilder*

First, the protein in eggs are in the white.  The fats are in the yokes...no yoking, that is where the gas comes from.  I use egg whites and salsa.

Protein does affect your insulin and glucose levels in the cells.  It levels them out and keeps them level. 

Example:  someone has hypoglycemia.  Which means the blood sugars are too low.  Orange juice ( 1/4 cup) is taken right away to start the levels up.  That alone will do nothing to sustain them.  Next they need a protein and a complete carb like walnuts ( the best nut protein) or peanut butter ( natural) with multigrain bread ( half a slice).

The best source for complex carbs is multigrain bread.  I make my own and use soy flour thus I have a complete protein right off.  The more grains the better.  White anything is worthless, potatoes, white bread, pasta, rice etc.  It has no nutritional value at all.

Beans are a great source of protein if not in a can.  Need to check for added fat there.  Women need 60 to 80g of protein a day and men 80 to 100g.

And all protein can be gotten from foods not protein drinks.  Yes even if you are bulking up.  Remember also that 64 fluid oz of water ( carbonated drinks and caffeine drinks do not count as the ingredients can cause dehydration).  If you exercise you need to take in more water because you sweat.  I eat 6 small meals a day and I get in 96 proteins on average.

Days you are a couch potato, lower your caloric intake.  

Eat to live not live to eat.

Ciao all

Oh and my BMI is between low and med normal for my height.

Oatmeal or Cream of Wheat are good for you in many other ways research it and see.  The add nuts was good ( even blended up is good but don't forget the seeds you can add too, 4g can become 15g without even adding milk ( soy or otherwise)).


----------



## Realtalk (Dec 16, 2010)

Stick with animal sourced protein (or soy if vegetarian). Most other sources are incomplete


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2010)

Animal source protein which includes eggs and dairy. Everything else lacks in the amino acids.


----------



## zoco (Dec 17, 2010)

Leever said:


> I am getting my diet prepared for the next year. I know....another New Years Resoluter.... I lift and exercise regularly and do not plan on stopping. I am just changing my diet to try to lose more weight and maintain my muscle. The question that I have for everyone is, which is the better source of protein, oatmeal or eggs? I would have to have a cup of oatmeal to equal two eggs. I was thinking about changing my diet, which contains eggs in it, and switching to oameal, but I am concern about the impact it would have on lifting progressions. Any suggestions?



Oatmeal protein can't be compared to egg protein.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## LAM (Dec 17, 2010)

zoco said:


> Oatmeal protein can't be compared to egg protein.



the BV of a whole egg is 100 whole oats is about 35


----------



## hackskii (Dec 17, 2010)

I know this is an old post, and although I have not read all the posts I would like to share some information about eggs.

I love eggs. I eat them every day. I have read that cultures that eat alot of eggs live a long time (so much for the cholesterol theory).

Posted this on another thread but some facts about eggs:
What do eggs have in them? 
The whites contain niacin, riboflavin, chlorine, magnesium, potassium, sodium and sulfur.

The yolks With the exception of riboflavin and niacin, the yolk contains a higher proportion of the egg's vitamins than the white. All of the egg's vitamins A, D and E are in the yolk. Egg yolks are one of the few foods naturally containing vitamin D.

Eggs also contain LECITHIN, Calcium, thiamin, folic acid and some good fats.

The yolk also contains more phosphorus, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, and calcium than the white, and it contains all of the zinc. The yolk of a Large egg contains about 59 calories.

Some food for thought here, Vitamin D defencies are one of the most common defencies, and beings that Vitamin D is super important for immune system and health, Eggs have them.

Zinc is super important for men and for testosterone production and a mild AI at that, Eggs have them.

If you want to construct a diet use foods that compliment the diffrent macros.
You need fats, protein and carbs, with the exception of carbs you can live without those but not fats and protein.

Protein has 4 calories per gram
Carbohydrates have 4 calories per gram
Fats have 9 calories per gram

For a complete meal you have to add something to the oats.
Because they are low in fats, adding something like butter, nuts, or olive oil, or fish oils all is a good idea.
If you add eggs, add the yolks, that fat wont hurt you, it wont elivate your cholesterol, and tossing some of the goodness from eggs is crazy in my opinion.
Again, it wont hurt your lipid profiles as your body produces 80% of all the cholesterol in the body and cholesterol is he precurser for all sex steroids, and contains lecethin which actually helps to lower cholesterol.

Before someone gets started on butter, nothing wrong with it unless you are eating it by the cube, it contains an anticancer agent called butyrate.


----------



## linus420 (Dec 18, 2010)

egg protein vs oatmeal protein...?? serious?


----------



## linus420 (Dec 18, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I know this is an old post, and although I have not read all the posts I would like to share some information about eggs.
> 
> I love eggs. I eat them every day. I have read that cultures that eat alot of eggs live a long time (so much for the cholesterol theory).
> 
> ...


 what about eating them raw ??


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

I think you mean eggs?

I would nuke them for a brief time to kill the enzyme, but if the egg is clean so no bacteria on the shell is there, you have a good chance nothing will happen.

Vince Giranda years ago swore that his guys made steroid like gains from raw eggs and dessicated liver tablets.
they did take many though and you would have to work yourself up to that.


----------



## pritih (Dec 18, 2010)

There's 11 grams of protein per serving ??? and in this case the  serving size of 81 grams is actually close to what I eat in the morning ???  Just weighed my oatmeal and my serving size is 96 grams.
 So I'm getting close to 13 grams of protein in my oatmeal in the morning.
 So how does eggs compare to oatmeal, because, there must be large  amounts of protein in eggs since my instructor was so insisting on  switching oatmeal for eggs.
 I looked at the serving size Large  because that was the middle size.  A large egg is 50 grams and I can now answer the question ???how much  protein in an egg????
 6 grams according to NutritionData.
 So 2 eggs ??? or 100 grams of egg - contains 13 grams of protein ??? same amount as my oh-so-forbidden oatmeal.


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 18, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Animal source protein which includes eggs and dairy. Everything else lacks in the amino acids.



It is by combining foods that you get your complete Essential and Non Essential Amino acids that give complete proteins.


Most Americans get TOOOOOOO much protein not enough.  Beef is high in fat and so is pork.  Fish,( COD is best) Chicken, turkey are less fat.  Fish also gives you omega Fatty acids that are very important.  Protein is not the only thing needed in a diet.  There are many vitamin and minerals.  75% of the Americans are deficient in Vitamin D.  Many calcium and iron too.  And most Doctors don't do blood tests for all of these until people are severely systematic.  FYI only


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

I think you are looking at the numbers a bit wrong here mate.

Oatmeal is classed as a carbohydrate as its main ingrediants are carbs, it is very low in fats and for its weight low in protein, not to mention that vegetable sources of protein are not as good as animal sources for the full range of amino acids.

Eggs have no carbohydrates yet fats and protein.

The quality of protein of oats vs eggs is hands down the egg, it is the highest bioavailable source of protein of any whole food.

Eggs have no fiber, oats have lots of fiber, comparing the two isnt really a comparison.
Its like comparing vegetables to fruits and even that has more in common than compairing oats to eggs.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I think you mean eggs?
> 
> I would nuke them for a brief time to kill the enzyme, but if the egg is clean so no bacteria on the shell is there, you have a good chance nothing will happen.
> 
> ...


Vince Gironda's Nutritional Secret To Gain An Inch On Your Upper Arms



> *Desiccated Liver Tablets!*
> 
> *Vince* had many students gain an inch on their arms within 30 days simply by *taking 3 to 5 liver tablets every hour*. This insures a positive nitrogen balance without excess carbohydrates and calories.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 18, 2010)

linus420 said:


> what about eating them raw ??




Salmonella can come from raw eggs and passed onto others.  As far as egg yokes go.....you can get all those vitamin and minerals from things you can add to egg whites.

The body makes cholesterol and you can change your diet and exercise and still get high cholesterol.  That is why even fit people need a pill to combat it.  Fats are needed in our diets but not the amounts most people think are acceptable.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

Yah, I have seen that study and Vinces stuff, I am a big fan of Vince, clearly ahead of his time.

It is also said that there are unknown growth factors in dessicated liver.

It can be bought in huge tubs just like protein powders and you can buy it here: Argentine Beef Liver Powder

It runs 
5 pounds $80.00 

Lots of articles on this stuff off that site.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> Salmonella can come from raw eggs and passed onto others. As far as egg yokes go.....you can get all those vitamin and minerals from things you can add to egg whites.
> 
> The body makes cholesterol and you can change your diet and exercise and still get high cholesterol. That is why even fit people need a pill to combat it. Fats are needed in our diets but not the amounts most people think are acceptable.


 
Why remove the yolk and replace it with something else?
Im lost.

Do you really think you need a pill to keep cholesterol in check?

Did you know that over 100 years ago epileptic people were put on diets high in fat and protein to stop from having seizures?
To this day it is still used when drugs cant stop seizures with people who suffer from epilepsy.

People with low cholesterol are associated with sickness and even cancer.
Now the million dollar question is this.
Does low cholesterol cause cancer or is cancer causing low cholesterol.

Statin drugs when first come to the market killed more people than were designed to protect.
Statins are bad and have some super nasty side effects, and is the highest perscribed drug in the US.

Read the book the great cholesterol myth.
You can not live without fats, you can live on protein and fats for a very long healthy life.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Yah, I have seen that study and Vinces stuff, I am a big fan of Vince, clearly ahead of his time.
> 
> It is also said that there are unknown growth factors in dessicated liver.
> 
> ...



When I first started some 2o years ago all I took was Argentine dessicated liver and a shot of B12 once a month...lol only thing about Des. liver i didn't like was the gas it gave me.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2010)

Yolk is good.


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

And it starts again..... WOW is right.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> And it starts again..... WOW is right.


 
What starts again?
The fat phobia?

The Framingham Heart Study is often cited as proof of the lipid hypothesis. This study began in 1948 and involved some 6,000 people from the town of Framingham, Massachusetts. Two groups were compared at five-year intervals???those who consumed little cholesterol and saturated fat and those who consumed large amounts. After 40 years, the director of this study had to admit: "In Framingham, Mass, the more saturated fat one ate, the more cholesterol one ate, the more calories one ate, the lower the person's serum cholesterol. . . we found that the people who ate the most cholesterol, ate the most saturated fat, ate the most calories, weighed the least and were the most physically active."3 The study did show that those who weighed more and had abnormally high blood cholesterol levels were slightly more at risk for future heart disease; but weight gain and cholesterol levels had an inverse correlation with fat and cholesterol intake in the diet.4

Or:
In a multi-year British study involving several thousand men, half were asked to reduce saturated fat and cholesterol in their diets, to stop smoking and to increase the amounts of unsaturated oils such as margarine and vegetable oils. After one year, those on the "good" diet had 100% more deaths than those on the "bad" diet, in spite of the fact that those men on the "bad" diet continued to smoke! But in describing the study, the author ignored these results in favor of the politically correct conclusion: "The implication for public health policy in the U.K. is that a preventive programme such as we evaluated in this trial is probably effective. . . ."5

What about the French Paradox?
I mean I could go on but it would be pointless.

High fat diets are not unhealthy.
High carb diets are not unhealthy.
High fat, high carb diets are unhealthy.

Taking the yolk out of the egg in the thought of helping your diet and good health, would be like adding in frosted flakes thinking the grains are good for you.


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Why remove the yolk and replace it with something else?
> Im lost.
> 
> Do you really think you need a pill to keep cholesterol in check?
> ...



First you remove the yolk to replace with something healthier with the same benefits.

Some People do because Hereditary factors.  Like I said the body naturally makes it and in some cases diet and exercise doesn't control it and vice versa is true also but since I am not a medical doctor and you must be I will let your argument stand.  This is a medical fact.  Read the medical journals.  Fats are not what I was referring too and there are good fats and bad.  I read many books for my Masters and to become a Dietitian.  You can call a tomato rice but it is still a tomato.  And you are right you cannot live without fats but the good fats.  Fats are the low fat diet. Monounsaturated are best, Saturated fats are worse.  And years ago we were not the Nintendo DS, WII etc couch potatoes that most people are now.  People worked in fields and worked hard.  Needing a higher fat diet because they used it up.  Of course years ago people died younger too.  If you look at death certificates most were heart related.

And sometimes, just like in politics, you have to pick between the lesser of two evils.  My Uncle has epilepsy.  And he has to do both to control his seizures.  He also runs with his wife but has to now take medication because they can't get his bad cholesterol below 300, most likely do to gene and diet. But I think you are missing the point of what this thread was asking.  But there are always exceptions.  Medicine is a science.

There are people who are anti medication.  That is their right.  You get to chose between stroke and heart attacks or not.  I exercise( run 5 miles) daily and weights 3 days a week.  I ride my bike 2 miles to work and back ( not in the winter) not to mention dancing and walking that I do.  I eat a low fat diet and my cholesterol is still high.  My Dad was very active and his was 500 when diagnosed.  We raised what we ate and it was no red meats due to Mom having heart problems. My two oldest brothers, fit trim and active have it too.  So, I live your "myth".


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

You want your account deleted all because of this post?
No one was rude to you. I see two people having an intelligent conversation.....but I can see the meltdown.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/n...118106-new-delete-my-account.html#post2127551


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Yolk is good.




Yes it is but not for everyones best interest.


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> You want your account deleted all because of this post?
> No one was rude to you. I see two people having an intelligent conversation.....but I can see the meltdown.




Thank you and never said they were.  Just have better things to do than play I know more then you game.  And I believe it is rude to have people make replies to someone that will not answer.  Which is why I am removing my account.  You all enjoy.  

Fact:  If I cannot talk to you face to face you miss a lot of what is being said.  I only found this site googling for information for a friend.  At 51 years old, I just have no desire for this so I leave it to the younger.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, deta as you suggest is not there, the egg yolk is the most nutritious part of the egg, it wont raise your cholesterol risk, it has A,D,E,K fat soluble vitamins and one of the only occuring cources in D and that is one of the worlds most common defency.

The colesterol in the egg wont raise your cholesterol, in fact cholesterol is the building block of many structures in the body and its presence in the blood actually means that something is wrong and is trying to repair some done to artery walls.
The fact that your fathers cholesterol is high isnt from his diet, but from something elsee.
This is like an ambulance driver being at the sceene of a car crash association them with the cause.

Cholesterol is the buiding block of all sex hormones, taking drugs to lower this is crazy, lowering the very substance that by design to help you (protect you) in the hopes of lowering heart disease is crazy.

Did you know that free range eggs have 19 times the Omega 3 fatty acids of pasturized eggs?
Did you know that they have good fats in them?
Did you know they have lecethin in them which lower cholesterol?
The yolk is the part that nourshes the developing embryo.

Low fat diets are not healthier than high fat diets as the macro's have to come from another source and generally that will be carbohydrates.
Now as you know being a Dietitian fat is stored from other sources of food like carbohydrates.
Carbohydrates store fats as triglycerides and this fat is worse than the fat injested.
Too many carbohydrates spike insulin, insulin is a storage hormone and over time many people become insulin resistant, which is most people by the way.
hyperinsulinemia is more common than ever.
This causes chronic inflammation, this factor causes more problems than fat ever did and causes type II diabetese.
In case you have not figured it out, this is getting more common than ever and is on the incline.

What slows down type II diabetese and insulin resistance? lower GI carobhydrates, exercise and good fats.

You mentioned monounsaturated fats being best, well I got news for you, you have to have saturated fats in your diet for good health period, and about a third of those need to be saturated in your diet.
Hell, even butter has butyrate which is a known anti-cancer substance.

One of the biggest problem in the states is that of processed foods and hydrogenated oils, trans fats and polyunsaturated fats.
Yes polyunsaturated fats is a big deal and should be limited.
The ratio fo Omega 3's to Omega 6's ideally is 1 to 1, and 1 to 4, with the introduction of Omega 6's as commonly in most packaged foods and cooking oils the ratio is 1 to 10, and 1 to 25.
This causes the prostaglandins Pg-2 to elivate AA and cause inflammation in the body.

Again, cholesterol is a protective substance, lowering it with pills (statins) depending on the person is a very bad idea, side effects range from, impaired digestion of fats, muscle weakness and pain, cognitive function impairment, memory loss, heel pain and sore feet, lower libido, loss of hormones, heart muscle loss, depletion of Co-Q10, decline in left ventricular function, dizziness, depress immune system, acute pancreatitis, depression, etc and the list is long, not to mention liver damage.

Statin drugs killed more people than they were designed to protect in the begenning.

I applaud you for your reading on stuff, but you have been sold a lie, and lets not forget that the largest drugs perscribed in the United States are Statin drugs.

I have much material for you to read, probably more than you have but then again, you wont read it and seem to think that what I say is a myth.

Your dads high cholesterol being treated by symptom and not source will one day be his demise.

Doctors are here to treat, not prevent, prevention is easy if you know what you are doing, your dad can lower his cholesterol very easy and better than the drugs he takes and live a better quality of life.
But by all means do not listen to me, I only want to help.....lol


----------



## hackskii (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> Thank you and never said they were. Just have better things to do than play I know more then you game. And I believe it is rude to have people make replies to someone that will not answer. Which is why I am removing my account. You all enjoy.
> 
> Fact: If I cannot talk to you face to face you miss a lot of what is being said. I only found this site googling for information for a friend. At 51 years old, I just have no desire for this so I leave it to the younger.


 
I am 51 too.

Eggs are not bad, they wont elivate your cholesterol, in fact they will elivate overall cholesterol both good and bad and not even change the ratio to suggest that they give you any risk factors.


----------



## jackanderson (Jan 3, 2011)

According to me eggs are having more protein than oatmeal.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Yolk is good.



I always eat the yolks. I could see not eating them if you were on a _serious_ cutting diet for a show or something, but otherwise...


----------



## Vlakkie (Jan 3, 2011)

eating a lot of eggs,will this not charge up your colestrol level?


----------



## mgoodbar (Jan 9, 2011)

nice info guys    what about cashews????   i eat them to,  not to tread jack,


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2011)

I eat oatmeal and 3 eggs for breakfast every work day.


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I eat oatmeal and 3 eggs for breakfast every work day.



You can make an oatmeal pancake out of this w some berries


----------

